# Spielname gesucht



## abi07mode (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, wir suche seit Tagen verzweifelt nach einem Spielnamen und haben einfach kein Erfolg 

Das Spiel war vor Wochen (Zeitpunkt/-raum unbekannt) mal bei PCGH erwähnt worden.
Es handelt sich um ein Crowdfunding Projekt indem es sich um ein minecraftähnliches Spiel handelt. D.h. es sind kleinere Blöcke woraus Objekte gebaut werden, Gegner sind zum Teil um einiges größer als die Spieler und es soll wohl ein PVE, PVP und Multiplayerspiel werden. Das Aussehen ist komplett anders als Minecraft, ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben könnte, es scheint aber wohl eine bessere Engine zu sein ^^ Moderne Technik ist ausgeschlossen, d.h. man scheint wohl noch mit Schwert etc. rumzulaufen, mit Äxte Bäume haken etc. Erinnern kann ich mich noch an die Crowdfundingseite wo unter anderem Videos bereitgestellt worden, worauf die Entwickler gezeigt werden. Es handelte sich um zwei männliche Personen (Zwillinge glaube ich sogar?), die das Spiel vorstellten und näher darauf eingingen.

Ausschließen kann ich folgende Spiele: Cubeworld, Infiniminer, Ace of Spades, Rust, Dysis, Timber and Stone, TUG, Don´t Starve, Blockscape, Terasology, 


Ich hoffe die Infos reichen um evtl. auf das Spiel zukommen, wir würden uns sehr freuen über eure Ideen welcher Spielname sich dahinter verstecken könnte.

Lg, Micha und Anhang


Edit1:

Es ist vom Spielprinzip ähnlich wie Minecraft. Man steuert eine Figur, in 3t Person laut den damaligen Videos und baut eben Dinge aus Blöcken. Spielprinzip scheint MC-ähnlich zu sein, jedoch hat man da viel mehr Möglichkeiten da die Blöcke viel kleiner sind. quasi die MC-Blöcke sind angenommen in 16*16*16 Blöcke nochmal unterteilt und man kann somit viel detailiertere Dinge bauen und craften. Mich hatte die bessere Grafik angesprochen und die Vielfalt an Dingen die in den Videos gezeigt waren.

Edit2:

(...) Also im Vorweg es ist nicht in der Egoperspektive wie in Minecraft. Es dreht sich alles von oben ab wie z.B. in Diablo. Das gesuchte Spiel ist ähnlich wie das "Timber and Stone" das hier ein User gepostet hatte. Jedoch hat das Spiel viel kleinere Blöcke wodurch mehr Details realisierbar sind. Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube das gesuchte Spiel kommt erst in diesem Jahr raus, ist somit noch nicht released.


----------



## Jesse21 (23. Juli 2013)

meinste Rust ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Juli 2013)

Könnte es so ein Spiel in Richtung Aufbau sein? Also so ähnlich wie Anno?


----------



## abi07mode (23. Juli 2013)

Rust ist es nicht.

Es ist vom Spielprinzip ähnlich wie Minecraft. Man steuert eine Figur, in 3t Person laut den damaligen Videos und baut eben Dinge aus Blöcken. Spielprinzip scheint MC-ähnlich zu sein, jedoch hat man da viel mehr Möglichkeiten da die Blöcke viel kleiner sind. quasi die MC-Blöcke sind angenommen in 16*16*16 Blöcke nochmal unterteilt und man kann somit viel detailiertere Dinge bauen und craften. Mich hatte die bessere Grafik angesprochen und die Vielfalt an Dingen die in den Videos gezeigt waren.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juli 2013)

CubeWorld?

bsp: CUBE WORLD [HD+] #000 - Bloccupy teh Worldz!


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> CubeWorld?
> 
> bsp: CUBE WORLD [HD+] #000 - Bloccupy teh Worldz!


 Hat er schon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juli 2013)

Und was ist mit Terasology | Moving Blocks!


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es damit: Blockscape - YouTube


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (24. Juli 2013)

Don´t Starve?

http://cdn2.steampowered.com/v/gfx/...8f48ea52d3051b44bc.1920x1080.jpg?t=1372930095


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juli 2013)

Schon mal in meinem Sammelthread nachgeschaut? Alle erfolgreichen Projekte seit Erstellung des Threads sind dort mitsamt einer kurzen Beschreibung gespeichert, vielleicht findest du da ja dein Spiel?

Edit:

Mal selbst nachgeschaut und nach möglichkeiten gesucht:
Dysis
Timber and Stone
TUG


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit: Blockscape - YouTube


 
Bin mir fast sicher das er das meint.  Oder vielleicht das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S0fua6OYv8


----------



## abi07mode (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure viele Antworten, durch Arbeit kam ich erst jetzt dazu es zu lesen. Schlechte Nachricht: leider kein Erfolg, Gute Nachricht: wir können mehr ausschließen 

Also im Vorweg es ist nicht in der Egoperspektive wie in Minecraft. Es dreht sich alles von oben ab wie z.B. in Diablo. Das gesuchte Spiel ist ähnlich wie das "Timber and Stone" das hier ein User gepostet hatte. Jedoch hat das Spiel viel kleinere Blöcke wodurch mehr Details realisierbar sind. Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube das gesuchte Spiel kommt erst in diesem Jahr raus, ist somit noch nicht released.

Ich bin gespannt und habe Hoffnung dass wir es finden werden  Danke ihr Lieben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juli 2013)

Wenn es dieses hier ist, saß ich ganz schön auf der Leitung: Castle Story by Sauropod Studio — Kickstarter

Und ja, raus ist es noch nicht, es gibt nur einen Prototypen für Backer zum antesten und Bug reporting (wie mich etwa ^^)


----------

